# echando patadas



## moni79

What does "hechando patadas" mean? 

context: Lo queria aqui para estar seguro que no estaba hechando patadas.

thanks


----------



## birddogg4444

I have heard it used when speaking of a small child...to make sure he wasn't throwing a fit or "kicking and screaming", but literally it means "kicking".  I guess it just depends on how you are using it.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Olmos18

Hi!  I think the expression is echar patadas.  Suerte!


----------



## valdo

Pero, ¿cuál sería la traducción correcta en este caso para la frase "echar patadas"...?

Gracias,


----------



## Vash

valdo: birddog is correct. "echar un pataleo" = having a tantrum. "echar patadas" = kicking and screaming.


----------



## lineaadicional

Ehcar patadas, patalear, berrinchear... sinónimos.


----------



## Rivendell

_"Lo queria aqui para estar seguro que no estaba hechando patadas"_

First of all, I'm pretty sure it is _"echando"_ without the initial _"h"._

Anyway, I don't understand the sentence. For me it doesn't make sense. I think there must be something missing, because it just doesn't sound good.

You can say: "_llorar y patalear_" for screaming and kicking when a child has a tantrum, but I had never heard "_echar patadas_".

However, we use the Spanish expression "_echar A patadas_", when you push someone out of a place rudely. For example: "_Estaba tan borracho que le echaron a patadas del restaurante_".


----------



## Antpax

Rivendell said:


> _"Lo queria aqui para estar seguro que no estaba hechando patadas"_
> 
> First of all, I'm pretty sure it is _"echando"_ without the initial _"h"._
> 
> Anyway, I don't understand the sentence. For me it doesn't make sense. I think there must be something missing, because it just doesn't sound good.
> 
> You can say: "_llorar y patalear_" for screaming and kicking when a child has a tantrum, but I had never heard "_echar patadas_".
> 
> However, we use the Spanish expression "_echar A patadas_", when you push someone out of a place rudely. For example: "_Estaba tan borracho que le echaron a patadas del restaurante_".


 
Hi Riv,

I agree with you. Never have I heard "echar patadas" but I have "echar a patadas" with the meaning you´ve said. I have also heard "echar unas patadas" that means play football with some friends, but just for fun not a real match.

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## lineaadicional

No, esperen. No me vengan con que _it does not make sense_. Claro que tiene sentido. Echar patadas, echar un grito, echar mentiras, echar, echar, echar... ¡Claro que se usa! Por lo menos en México. En textos de autores muy contemporáneos, principalmente nacionalistas, he leído, por decir:

_..."es un escuinlce todo malcriado. Ahí anda, chamagoso y encuerado, moquiento, echando patadas sin ton ni son a quien se le ponga delante. Pero eso sí, cuidadito y se lo tocan a la viuda Juárez, porque se lanza —como el plebe— a mordidas y gritos, diciendo madres y defendiendo su diablillo..."_

Que alguien me diga que no entiende.
Saludos


----------



## Antpax

Hola Línea:

No te enfades, anda. Lo que queremos decir Rivendel y yo es que por aquí (España) no se usa. Según el contexto que pones está más o menos claro lo que significa, pero no sé hasta que punto se puede aplicar en la frase original, ya que como dice Riv no queda muy claro. Yo según la leo "Lo queria aqui para estar seguro que no estaba hechando patadas" aplicaría lo que comenté de "echar unas patadas", es decir, jugando al fútbol.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## romarsan

lineaadicional said:


> No, esperen. No me vengan con que _it does not make sense_. Claro que tiene sentido. Echar patadas, echar un grito, echar mentiras, echar, echar, echar... ¡Claro que se usa! Por lo menos en México. En textos de autores muy contemporáneos, principalmente nacionalistas, he leído, por decir:
> 
> _..."es un escuinlce todo malcriado. Ahí anda, chamagoso y encuerado, moquiento, echando patadas sin ton ni son a quien se le ponga delante. Pero eso sí, cuidadito y se lo tocan a la viuda Juárez, porque se lanza —como el plebe— a mordidas y gritos, diciendo madres y defendiendo su diablillo..."_
> 
> Que alguien me diga que no entiende.
> Saludos


 
Hola lineadirecta,
Tienes razón, se entiende, lo que pasa es que, nunca lo había visto en ese contexto. En ese caso  yo hubiera usado "dando patadas".
Al compartir formas de uso del español con gentes de distintos lugares, aparte de disfrutar aprendiendo, he llegado a la conclusión de que debo evitar volver a decir "eso no se usa en español".
(Reconozco que lo he dicho en un montón de ocasiones anteriores )


----------



## Rivendell

> No, esperen. No me vengan con que _it does not make sense_. Claro que tiene sentido. Echar patadas, echar un grito, echar mentiras, echar, echar, echar... ¡Claro que se usa! Por lo menos en México. En textos de autores muy contemporáneos, principalmente nacionalistas, he leído, por decir:
> 
> _..."es un escuinlce todo malcriado. Ahí anda, chamagoso y encuerado, moquiento, echando patadas sin ton ni son a quien se le ponga delante. Pero eso sí, cuidadito y se lo tocan a la viuda Juárez, porque se lanza —como el plebe— a mordidas y gritos, diciendo madres y defendiendo su diablillo..."_
> 
> Que alguien me diga que no entiende.
> Saludos


 
Pues yo te digo que en el español de España _it doesn't make sense_. Claro que tampoco se utilizan ninguna de las siguientes palabras del texto que has puesto como modelo:

escuinlce -> ni siquiera está en la RAE
chamagoso -> utilizado en México
encuerado -> ni siquiera está en la RAE
moquiento -> ni siquiera está en la RAE
echando patadas ???
y si lo tocan a la viuda -> será y si le tocan...
el plebe -> la RAE solo lo acepta en femenino: la plebe
diciendo madres ???

Crees que con todas estas dudas podemos entender los españoles ese texto por muy contemporáneo que sea??


----------



## lineaadicional

¡BAH! No estoy enfadado. Anda...
Y acuérdense que el español como lengua (no porque la hable) es más irregular que las olas del mar. Además, cada quien lo dice a su manera y a buen entendedor, pocas palabras. Lo de _no me vengan con_ lo dije porque los de habla inglesa pueden confundirse y preguntarse por qué eso no haría sentido. Y otra: dar patadas es eso, darlas. Echando, es querer darlas, pero no atinarle. Un abrazo.


----------



## lineaadicional

Y perdón por lo de _no haría sentido_. Me _agringué_, como decimos los _mexicanos._


----------



## lineaadicional

Ya lo he dicho... a buen entendedor, pocas palabras.
Está bien, mira. Mi último comentario en este hilo porque me enciendo:
Te paso que un anglo-hablante no entienda, pero, ¿tú? ¿Español? ¡Vamos! Si las palabras no están en el diccionario de la RAE pero las escribió Betanzos, ¿aún así no las entiendes con tan amplio contexto? Es probable. Ya veo. Perdón por el sarcasmo. Otra: no abres y cierras los signos de interrogación. Yo no debería entender dónde comienza tu pregunta siendo que intentas escribir en español.
Ya me excedí. Perdón. Quizá borren esto.
Saludos.


----------



## YoPlatero

lineaadicional said:


> Y perdón por lo de _no haría sentido_. Me _agringué_, como decimos los _mexicanos._


Aquí como tenemos francia al lado diriamos afrancesé.
Yo soy español y cuando iba a jugar al futbol decía a mis amigos si ibamos a 'echar unas pataditas'. 
lineaadicional me ha encantado tu metafora ' más irregular que las olas del mar' , la voy a usar si no te importa. De todas formas, ¿no está ahí la gracia de que podamos usar el idioma de esa forma y no de una manera rígida, siempre y cuando se garantice la comunicación?

Saludos.


----------



## kortvex

En España si se utiliza esa expresión pero no con el mismo sentido que en Mexico. Yo la he oido referída a algo que ocurre muy rápido.

"Tengo mucha prisa, me voy echando patadas" o " Se marchó echando patadas porque llegaba tarde"

Quizá no sea muy normal pero en mi entorno se utiliza habitualmente.

SAludos


----------



## lineaadicional

Gracias por el cumplido, YoPlatero. Me gusta a mí también, por eso la usé.


----------



## Rivendell

> Ya lo he dicho... a buen entendedor, pocas palabras.
> Está bien, mira. Mi último comentario en este hilo porque me enciendo:
> Te paso que un anglo-hablante no entienda, pero, ¿tú? ¿Español? ¡Vamos! Si las palabras no están en el diccionario de la RAE pero las escribió Betanzos, ¿aún así no las entiendes con tan amplio contexto? Es probable. Ya veo. Perdón por el sarcasmo. Otra: no abres y cierras los signos de interrogación. Yo no debería entender dónde comienza tu pregunta siendo que intentas escribir en español.
> Ya me excedí. Perdón. Quizá borren esto.
> Saludos.


 
Acepto lo de los signos de interrogación. Lamentablemente mi teclado no me permite ponerlos.

En cuanto a los demás comentarios, a mí me da igual quién escribiera las palabras de tu texto. Creo que no debes menospreciar a nadie porque diga que no entiende algo que evidentemente no es español estándar. Los términos que utilizas serán muy comunes en Mexico, pero no en España, y eso es lo que quiero dejar claro a los que lean este hilo. 

Por lo demás, estoy muy satisfecha con mi nivel de español y te aseguro que no tengo nada que envidiar a los que, como tú, quieren quedar por encima de los demás. Sigue encendiéndote si quieres. Es tu problema. Entendería perfectamente que borraran nuestros comentarios... es más, animo a algún moderador a que lo haga, porque esto no es más que basura en el hilo, que no aporta ninguna solución al que lo inició.


----------



## Antpax

lineaadicional said:


> Ya lo he dicho... a buen entendedor, pocas palabras.
> Está bien, mira. Mi último comentario en este hilo porque me enciendo:
> Te paso que un anglo-hablante no entienda, pero, ¿tú? ¿Español? ¡Vamos! Si las palabras no están en el diccionario de la RAE pero las escribió Betanzos, ¿aún así no las entiendes con tan amplio contexto? Es probable. Ya veo. Perdón por el sarcasmo. Otra: no abres y cierras los signos de interrogación. Yo no debería entender dónde comienza tu pregunta siendo que intentas escribir en español.
> Ya me excedí. Perdón. Quizá borren esto.
> Saludos.


 
Hola otra vez:

¿No habíamos quedado en no enfadarnos? Pues eso. 

Te comento, yo soy nativo de español y no tengo ni papa de lo que significa escuinlce, chamagoso, encuerado, ni moquiento. De hecho, lo único que entiendo más o menos, y por el contexto es lo de las patadas. No dudo que sea un texto actual pero está claro que es jerga y la jerga es muy local. A veces cuando hablo en jerga madrileña hay gente de España que tampoco me entiende.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## YoPlatero

Antpax said:


> Te comento, yo soy nativo de español y no tengo ni papa de lo que significa escuinlce, chamagoso, encuerado, ni moquiento.
> Saludos.


Es normal porque se utiliza en america y en españa no nos la han enseñado , sin más, pero es tan español(de idioma) como cualquier otra palabra.
Compruebalo aquí: http://etimologias.dechile.net/?chamagoso
Las otras palabras no las he buscado pero lo podeis hacer vosotros.

Saludos y no creo que haya por qué enfadarse.


----------



## Antpax

YoPlatero said:


> Es normal porque se utiliza en america y en españa no nos la han enseñado , sin más, pero es tan español(de idioma) como cualquier otra palabra.
> Compruebalo aquí: http://etimologias.dechile.net/?chamagoso
> Las otras palabras no las he buscado pero lo podeis hacer vosotros.
> 
> Saludos y no creo que haya por qué enfadarse.


 
Tranqui tron, que ni me enfado ni dudo en ningún caso que esas palabras sean de nuestro idioma, aunque jerga (como por ejemplo "entró el tarra con una chirla diciendo que iba a repartir _mojás,_ que a lo mejor a alguien le cuesta entender). Lo que pasa es que lineaadicional se sorprendía de que Rivendel no las conociese, y yo simplemente quería comentar que no es tan raro que las desconozca.

Como comenté las jergas tienden a ser locales y para un forastero puede ser difícil de entender.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## heidita

lineaadicional said:


> _..."es un escuinlce todo malcriado. Ahí anda, chamagoso y encuerado, moquiento, echando patadas sin ton ni son a quien se le ponga delante. Pero eso sí, cuidadito y se lo tocan a la viuda Juárez, porque se lanza —como el plebe— a mordidas y gritos, diciendo madres y defendiendo su diablillo..."_
> 
> Que alguien me diga que no entiende.


Yo soy ese alguien y unos cuantos más, eso seguro. Por el contexto, se puede sacar algún significado, pero de ahí a "entender"...

Estoy de acuerdo con Anti, no se debe confundir la jerga con el habla _normal_ de la gente.

_Echar patadas_, si nos ponemos técnicos, no está contemplado en el DRAE.


----------



## YoPlatero

heidita said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Anti, no se debe confundir la jerga con el habla _normal_ de la gente.
> _Echar patadas_, si nos ponemos técnicos, no está contemplado en el DRAE.


Lo que no se debe confundir es jerga con localismo
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=chamagoso
como ves se dice en México pero la DRAE no dice que sea jerga. Por eso creo que los mexicanos hablan pero que muy _*normal*_.
Otra cosa: aunque la DRAE no ponga algo explicitamente, eso no significa que no se pueda decir. Por ejemplo mi sobrino pequeño 'reparte patadas' que no veas y esa expresión tampoco viene en el diccionario. 

Saludos.


----------



## lineaadicional

Por cierto...
A excepción de _moquiento, _todas las palabras están en el diccionario de la RAE. Digo, por si el comentario de Rivedell confunde a alguno. Y _plebe_ no se admite sólo para femenino.

Apoyo a que la jerga es local.
Si no se entiende no es precisamente porque no tenga sentido sino por las diferencias de lenguaje aún entre países del mismo idioma.
Apoyo que _echar patadas_ también pueda significar _jugar futbol_ e _ir a prisa_ o _enojarse._ Saludos nuevamente.


----------



## lineaadicional

Y también anuncio que Rivedell no leyó bien mi texto y confundió _lo tocan a la viuda_ por _cuidadito y se lo tocan a la viuda (se refiere al escuincle)._ Lo siento, Rivedell, no puedo dejar que confundas a algunos cuantos más. Saludos.


----------



## heidita

lineaadicional said:


> A excepción de _moquiento, _todas las palabras están en el diccionario de la RAE.


 
_Decir madres_ sin ir más lejos es un regionalismo mejicano. Y no viene contemplado. Ni tampoco escuinlce, ...y no busco más.





> Y plebe no se admite sólo para femenino.


Plebe no viene contemplado como _niño_, debe ser otro regionalismo de Méjico (no contemplado como tal en el DRAE). Así que *Rivendell *tiene toda la razón.




> Apoyo que _echar patadas_ también pueda significar _jugar fútbol_ e _ir a prisa_ o _enojarse._ Saludos nuevamente.


 
En España decimos "jugar al fútbol". Y se dan patadas, pero eso entre los jugadores, no a la pelota.

Los demás significados, que tú le das, serán también solo válidos para Méjico, no se conocen por aquí. 

Decirte que si Anti se pone a hablar en jerga madrileña ....


----------



## heidita

lineaadicional said:


> Y también *anuncio* ??? que Rivedell no leyó bien mi texto y confundió _lo tocan a la viuda_ por _cuidadito y se lo tocan a la viuda (se refiere al escuincle)._ Lo siento, Rivedell, no puedo dejar que confundas a algunos cuantos más. Saludos.


 
Quizás sería de agradecer que nos aclararas primero lo que es.


----------



## heidita

kortvex said:


> En España sí se utiliza esa expresión pero no con el mismo sentido que en México. Yo la he oído referida a algo que ocurre muy rápido.
> 
> "Tengo mucha prisa, me voy echando patadas" o " Se marchó echando patadas porque llegaba tarde"
> 
> Quizá no sea muy normal pero en mi entorno se utiliza habitualmente.
> 
> SAludos


 
Hola kort, *bienvenido al foro*. Es un uso gracioso, no lo conocía. 

(Ya ves que soy fanática de tildes)



Antpax said:


> Hola otra vez:
> 
> ¿No habíamos quedado en no enfadarnos?


 
Hola anti, solo se ha "encendido" una persona. 



> Te comento, yo soy nativo de español y no tengo ni papa de lo que significa escuinlce, chamagoso, encuerado, ni moquiento.


Yo también soy nativa y ni idea.


> No dudo que sea un texto actual pero está claro que es jerga y la jerga es muy local. A veces cuando hablo en jerga madrileña hay gente de España que tampoco me entiende.


Así es.


----------



## lineaadicional

heidita said:


> _Decir madres_ sin ir más lejos es un regionalismo mejicano. Y no viene contemplado. Ni tampoco escuinlce, ...y no busco más.Plebe no viene contemplado como _niño_, debe ser otro regionalismo de Méjico (no contemplado como tal en el DRAE). Así que *Rivendell *tiene toda la razón.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En España decimos "jugar al fútbol". Y se dan patadas, pero eso entre los jugadores, no a la pelota.
> 
> Los demás significados, que tú le das, serán también solo válidos para Méjico, no se conocen por aquí.
> 
> Decirte que si Anti se pone a hablar en jerga madrileña ....


 
Están. He aquí evidencias.
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=escuincle
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=encuerar
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=chamagoso
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=plebe

Y lo de plebe, no es para niños sino para clases sociales bajas, o sea, los pobres.

Fútbol o futbol. Sin o con tilde. Se aceptan ambas: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=futbol

Y por cierto, además de que tienes un lindo nombre, lo de _echar patadas=jugar futbol_, lo dijo un español, no un _mejica_. Y sigo sin encenderme . Saludos.


----------



## heidita

lineaadicional said:


> Y lo de plebe, no es para niños sino para clases sociales bajas, o sea, los pobres.


 
Hola linea, hubiera sido interesante ver la palabra_ escuincle_ escrita con correción, así la hubieramos podido encontrar todos.




> Y por cierto, además de que tienes un lindo nombre, lo de _echar patadas=jugar futbol_, lo dijo un español, no un _mejica_. Y sigo sin encenderme . Saludos.


 
Aquí me he perdido.


----------



## lineaadicional

heidita said:


> Hola linea, hubiera sido interesante ver la palabra_ escuincle_ escrita con correción, así la hubieramos podido encontrar todos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí me he perdido.


 
Ahora sí, me jodieron. Lo escribí mal. Errores de dedo.
Saludos...


----------



## heidita

moni79 said:


> What does "echando patadas" mean?


Por cierto, nos acabamos de dar cuenta:* ¡¡Bienvenida al foro, Moni!!*


Al final me quedo con "patalear", que sería lo más corriente en español. Si acaso deseas usar patadas, debes usar el verbo "dar": dar patadas.

Si te digo la verdad, lo primero que pensé cuando vi el mensaje fue que se trataba de un error de letra: ¡¡echar patatas!!(a un guiso)


----------



## Rivendell

> Si te digo la verdad, lo primero que pensé cuando vi el mensaje fue que se trataba de un error de letra: ¡¡echar patatas!!(a un guiso)


 
¡¡¡Juaaaa, juaaa, juaaa!!! ¡¡¡ Que me troncho!!!    

Welcome to the forums, Moni!! It's a pity you had such a controversial start.


----------

